# Blepharopsis mendica



## jplelito (Apr 29, 2007)

Hatchling _B. mendica_












L2 _B. mendica_











These are on _Forsythia_ flowers and branches.


----------



## Jenn (Jun 10, 2007)

finally had some time to take some new pictures...


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (Jun 10, 2007)

This species have amazing eyes! :shock: Great pictures!


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 10, 2007)

Very nice pictures, Jenn! What did you use as the background?


----------



## Jenn (Jun 10, 2007)

Thank you. Shiny gift bag in the light box...


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 10, 2007)

Oh wow. It makes the background pretty awesome. Even makes it look fake.


----------



## Way.Of.The.Mantis (Jun 11, 2007)

Wow great idea.


----------



## yen_saw (Jun 11, 2007)

Wonderful pics Jenn!! From the second pic, it looks like this species has lot of tiny hairs.


----------



## Jenn (Jun 11, 2007)

Thanks



> Wonderful pics Jenn!! From the second pic, it looks like this species has lot of tiny hairs.


I went and looked at it full size on my flickr site and it is hairy... strange!


----------



## Jenn (Jul 18, 2007)




----------



## jplelito (Jul 18, 2007)

Looks like a nice male there - and very nice pictures, as always! Two molts to go, guessing by the development of the wings.


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Jul 19, 2007)

Wonderful pic's &amp; great idea!


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 19, 2007)

Fantastic pictures!


----------



## Jenn (Jul 19, 2007)

They just molted to L5. Its funny if you look these guys have a very fine hair on them...


----------

